# Help creating warning banner at *console* login screen?



## scotsre (Mar 23, 2008)

I need help creating a warning banner of custom text when someone is about to log into the console, ideally before they enter their user/pass, but, if needed, it could be after.

This is NOT for a remote login, but the graphical console screen.

I happen to be using 64-bit Ubuntu Gutsy.

I tried gdmsetup, and selecting Custom under its Local tab, then typed in some random text, but saw nothing even on reboot.

Funny thing is, an out-of-box install permitted gdmsetup to work fine. But after an apt-get update/apt-get upgrade, gdmsetup core dumped after attempting the custom option.

So what do I need to change, and where?

Under CentOS/Fedora, I can easily place /etc/gdm/kdialog --yesno "This is my custom banner" as the first uncommented line in /etc/X11/xinit/Xsession, but that doesn't seem to work in Ubuntu.

Thanks for any leads.

Scott


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm not sure if this will work.

In /etc/motd (for message of the day) put your login warning there. Do a "man login" and look for messages. I think this will only work if after you have logged in. "man motd"

I think what you want is "man 5 issue". It prints stuff before the login.

This assumes Ubuntu hasn't screwed up the login sequence that has been around since the 70's.

Good luck.


----------

